# The Burl Loon sign finished.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I showed you this burl sign just as it came out of the CNC machine. So here it is with the detail hand carving and final finish.

Love the grain on these burls... 

thanks for looking..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scottart said:


> I showed you this burl sign just as it came out of the CNC machine. So here it is with the detail hand carving and final finish.
> 
> Love the grain on these burls...
> 
> thanks for looking..


I love it too Scott. Great job.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Scott.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what's not to love...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great, how are you finishing it?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Just viewed Benka Lake on Google Earth and your work fits well with the landscape. Both magnificent.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another ScottArt home run , looks really neat . How I wish I had the same router table as you so I could start learning , well and an insulated garage lol


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

marecat3 said:


> looks great, how are you finishing it?


simple coats of Spar varnish. gives it that golden hue, brings out the character of the wood, gives it a bit of UV protection.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Amazing work Scott!

Regards Bob


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...now I wanna go fishin'...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great job Scott


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> WOW...now I wanna go fishin'...


I agree,nick.

Scott fantastic workmanship, that is just TOOO nice!

Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I agree,nick.
> 
> Scott fantastic workmanship, that is just TOOO nice!
> 
> Herb


well... I guess i will dig out the Ice auger and go fishing...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Just viewed Benka Lake on Google Earth and your work fits well with the landscape. Both magnificent.


Well that is cool, if you google earth Lynn Lake in Willow you might find my shop, and Willow, ALaska you could find our Gallery..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Scottart said:


> Well that is cool, if you google earth Lynn Lake in Willow you might find my shop, and Willow, ALaska you could find our Gallery..


Did check out the area but without a street address one is only guessing at the buildings. The current view is a bit snow covered and the lake appears frozen. As it should be I assume.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Did check out the area but without a street address one is only guessing at the buildings. The current view is a bit snow covered and the lake appears frozen. As it should be I assume.


Yes, the addresses in Willow are ... useless. and don't google well.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Scottart said:


> Yes, the addresses in Willow are ... useless. and don't google well.


I would see that as a plus.


----------

